# Throwing your eye at your brother is not acceptable table manners



## kvanlaan (Oct 4, 2009)

And yet Joseph feels there is nothing wrong with it.

Just five minutes ago, at the dinner table, on the Lord's Day, Joseph got upset with his brother, picked out the plastic prosthesis from his right ocular cavity, and threw it at his brother. 

Oy vey.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 4, 2009)

His brother may well be scarred for life.


----------



## Edward (Oct 4, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> And yet Joseph feels there is nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Just five minutes ago, at the dinner table, on the Lord's Day, Joseph got upset with his brother, picked out the plastic prosthesis from his right ocular cavity, and threw it at his brother.
> 
> Oy vey.



Was the lesson today from Mark 9:47?


----------



## Solus Christus (Oct 4, 2009)

Edward said:


> Was the lesson today from Mark 9:47?


----------



## PresbyDane (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Nate (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd keep an eye on that kind of behavior if I were you.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 4, 2009)

Umm... so just when would this actually be acceptable manners?


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 4, 2009)

Umm, how would I look that up in Miss Manners? Would that be under table manners or the proper way to throw body parts?


----------



## Theoretical (Oct 4, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> And yet Joseph feels there is nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Just five minutes ago, at the dinner table, on the Lord's Day, Joseph got upset with his brother, picked out the plastic prosthesis from his right ocular cavity, and threw it at his brother.
> 
> Oy vey.


Upside: You now have an embarrassing story to tell his future marriage prospects.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## TeachingTulip (Oct 4, 2009)

This is so amusing . . .

I grew up with three younger brothers, who being close in age with each other, produced some colossal fight scenes in our home. I like to remind them from time to time how awful they were with each other, although now as adults, they are very close and the finest of friends.

However, this takes the cake!

I can't wait to tell them about this incident. 

It will impress them.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't want to give my brothers ideas. They don't have replaceable eyes.


----------



## Berean (Oct 4, 2009)

How many of us have an eyeball available to use as a weapon?


----------



## calgal (Oct 4, 2009)

He used the equipment available to get the result he wanted. Impressive!


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 4, 2009)

> Upside: You now have an embarrassing story to tell his future marriage prospects.



We have more than enough of those already. No need for more!

Joseph had his right eye removed because he was born with a mirco opthalmic right eye (it was about the size of a pea and blind), so we had it removed and replaced with a prosthesis when he was about 3 years old. Covering the spherical prosthesis is a white plastic cap which has the pupil/iris on it. This is the part he can remove. He once, before he could talk, signed to Elizabeth that he had eaten it. I've never before seen it used as an offensive weapon, though. This is new.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Oct 4, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## he beholds (Oct 4, 2009)

That is something I would do, had I a removable eye. 
I'd watch his temper : )


----------



## py3ak (Oct 4, 2009)

The problem could have been avoided if you would have had nice, rounded dinner rolls that he could fling instead.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 4, 2009)

Did it break?


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 4, 2009)

It did not break, and it wasn't like he was furious, he was laughing after he did it, but Isaiah had made a snarky comment, and instead of replying in kind, he threw the eye. I just couldn't believe he did it. If you had a peg leg, would you throw that at someone who made an ungracious comment? It's just weird.


----------



## Berean (Oct 4, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Isaiah had made a snarky comment, and instead of replying in kind, *he threw the eye*. I just couldn't believe he did it. If you had a peg leg, would you throw that at someone who made an ungracious comment? It's just weird.



 He sounds like a neat kid!


----------



## Brian Withnell (Oct 4, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> It did not break, and it wasn't like he was furious, he was laughing after he did it, but Isaiah had made a snarky comment, and instead of replying in kind, he threw the eye. I just couldn't believe he did it. If you had a peg leg, would you throw that at someone who made an ungracious comment? It's just weird.



You wouldn't throw a leg ... you might miss, and you might need to hit the person more than once. So you take it off, and beat them about the head with it.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 5, 2009)

Just wait til your son gets older and figures out the practical joke side of his eye. I had an uncle who also grew up with a glass eye. My grandma still tells me about the times he secretly put his glass eye in people's soup to frighten them.


----------



## matt01 (Oct 5, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> If you had a peg leg, would you throw that at someone who made an ungracious comment? It's just weird.



Maybe not a leg, but an eye is such a small thing, sort of like throwing a napkin at his brother...


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 5, 2009)

Hold old is he.

I remember my son who would show how upset he was by throwing his insulin pump onto the ground as hard as he could knowing that it cost a great deal of money..... I remember braging to the pump company that there pump was pretty rugged to stand up to this abuse. They got all worried and sent out a new pump.

I've learned that just because a kid has a medical issue, the do not stop being kids. And that there medical issue becomes part of their life. And that means if they have a motorized wheel chair, do not be surprised if they try to run someone down with it. Yes, you have to discipline, but take joy in the fact that there disability has not prevented them from being a child.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 5, 2009)

This is such a weird story. I love it.


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 5, 2009)

ORGAN FIGHT!


----------



## py3ak (Oct 5, 2009)

Joshua said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > His brother may well be scarred for life.
> ...



No, I was pretty normal until your fuzzy cuteness melted my heart.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 5, 2009)

> I remember my son who would show how upset he was by throwing his insulin pump onto the ground as hard as he could knowing that it cost a great deal of money..... I remember braging to the pump company that there pump was pretty rugged to stand up to this abuse. They got all worried and sent out a new pump.
> 
> I've learned that just because a kid has a medical issue, the do not stop being kids. And that there medical issue becomes part of their life. And that means if they have a motorized wheel chair, do not be surprised if they try to run someone down with it. Yes, you have to discipline, but take joy in the fact that there disability has not prevented them from being a child.



No problem there. Some folks have asked us what it is like having a severely handicapped child and we've had to tell them that it would take them hours and hours of serious talking (perhaps days) to convince him that he was handicapped. He grew up in China as one of several children in our neighbourhood who had physical impairments: a good friend with severe syndactyly, another missing a pulmonary artery and whose lungs are thus fed by capilliaries, many with cleft palates, etc, etc. One fake eye is fairly normal, as far as he's concerned.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Oct 5, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Whatever, Bat-tlejuice.



You two (Py3ak) sound like blood brothers.

Am I right?


----------



## TeachingTulip (Oct 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I'm no brother to a flying rodent.



Sounds like a familial and brotherly attitude, to me.


----------



## Sean Strupp (Oct 6, 2009)

Im...at a loss for words....soooo many questions arise. haha


----------



## Quickened (Oct 6, 2009)

Hands down one of the best threads i've read in a while


----------



## py3ak (Oct 6, 2009)

TeachingTulip said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no brother to a flying rodent.
> ...



We've never met, Josh the Cute and I, but if we ever do I'll be sure to wear disposable gloves.


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Oct 6, 2009)

I totally thought you meant he shot his brother a dirty look. I really didn't think the story was going to turn out like that.


----------

